# A fine photo for a Thursday



## smokeymondays (Mar 2, 2017)

Done on my Green Mountain Grill with Lumberjack oak pellets for 12 hours or so - 5kg packer brisket













2017-02-27 18.44.36.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Mar 2, 2017


----------



## steve johnson (Mar 2, 2017)

Omg that looks epic bud :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks Good!


----------



## joel75 (Mar 21, 2017)

That's what I'm hoping to achieve!..looks absolutely beautiful!..


----------



## wade (Mar 21, 2017)

Great looking brisket


----------

